# Wifi Lent (10.8.3)



## Broland_As (28 Mai 2013)

Salut a tous 

J'ai un problème avec la wifi de mon Macbook Pro 15 (10.8.3)
Mais des que je le branche en ethernet j'ai aucun problème, il va super vite 

Il est tout neuf, il a tout juste 1 mois 

c'est quoi le problème ? ma wifi du mac ? ma livebox ? changer de canal ?


----------



## Rémi M (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Avant toute chose, as-tu cette même impression de lenteur avec un autre ordinateur, tablette ?


----------



## Judas68fr (29 Mai 2013)

Et aussi qu'appelles-tu lent? Je dirais qu'il est normal que l'ethernet soit plus rapide/réactif que le wifi (notamment si tu joues).


----------



## Broland_As (29 Mai 2013)

Bah j'ai mon iphone 5 ca va tres bien

il est lent, c'est tout il est plus comme avant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

 tu pourrais faire une mesure de débit depuis le MBP.

D'abord en Ethernet, ce qui donnera le débit de ta connexion ADSL.

Puis par wifi, et on pourra comparer.

http://www.testadsl.net/test-debit.html

Fais 2 ou 3 mesures dans chaque cas, pour faire une moyenne.

Et indique ce que tu as déjà tenté pour régler le problème : reboot / reset Livebox, changement de canal, etc...


----------



## Broland_As (29 Mai 2013)

Wifi : 

Debit de reception              Debit d'emission 
1,81 Mbits/s                       0.31 Mbit/s

Ethernet : 

Debit de reception              Debit d'emission 
6,08 Mbits/s                       0.83 Mbit/s


Je pense qu'il y a un problème la non ? xD


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Il faut préciser les conditions de la mesure...

Le MBP était-il "en vue" de la box ?

_(il suffit d'avoir 2 murs en pierre à traverser pour avoir le mauvais résultat que tu montres en wifi)._


----------



## Broland_As (29 Mai 2013)

Quand j'ai fait le test y'a 5 minutes je les fait dans mon salon a 1m de ma box

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h03 ----------

puis quand je suis dans ma chambre y'a juste un mur en contreplaqué


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Ok, alors je peux te proposer quelques manipulations qui peuvent peut-être régler le problème.

Première série (NB : il faut *TOUT* faire, sinon ça ne sert à rien) :

- désactive le wifi du Mac
- éteins la Livebox
- va dans préf système / réseau / avancé / onglet wifi, liste des réseaux préférés
- sélectionne la connexion et supprime-là
- fais ok et Appliquer

- lance Utilitaire de disque
- fais une réparation des permissions
- reboote le MBP

- allume la Livebox, laisse-là faire tout son cycle d'allumage
- active le wifi du MBP
- choisis le réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles et connecte-toi.

Refait la mesure de débit en wifi.

Si pas mieux, il y a encore 3 étapes possibles.


----------



## Broland_As (29 Mai 2013)

tu veux dire quoi par reboot le mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Reboot c'est redémarrer le Mac.

Question : combien vois-tu de réseaux wifi quand tu cliques sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu ?


----------



## Broland_As (29 Mai 2013)

Ah ok 

13 avec le mien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------

mais avant que je les eu il marcher tres bien la wifi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Le wifi c'est capricieux et le MBP en lui-même n'est pas en cause.

Il faut chercher la cause dans le couple Livebox-MBP : ça peut dépendre de beaucoup de choses, dont des facteurs extérieurs (les autres réseaux autour de toi : interférences).

Dans un premier temps on s'occupe de la connexion LB-ordi.

Il faut procéder par étapes, être rigoureux : fais la première manip, on avisera selon le résultat.


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

Ok ok 

Je vais faire ca, et je te redit ca 

Merci pour tout en tout cas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h27 ----------

1,55 Mbits/s 

0.34 Mbits/s


c'est pire 
je fait quoi maintenant ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h46 ----------

j'etait entrain de regarder un replay et tout d'un coup la video charge plus (536 ping/0,50 réception/0,33 émission) j'ai mis le cable il a charger tout de suite 

franchement je commence en avoir marre 
je fait quoi ? j'appel APPLE ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

installe iStumbler, lance-le.

Tu verras la liste des réseaux wifi alentour : regarde l'intensité du signal (level, signal), et les canaux utilisés (channel).

En fonction de ça :

- choisis un canal "tranquille"
- désactive le wifi de l'ordi
- va dans l'interface de la Livebox (configuration, wifi), et mets ce canal, applique le changement 
- vérifie qu'il a été pris en compte
- active le wifi de l'ordi

Fais une mesure de débit.


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

Je fait comment pour choisir un canal dans iStumble ?


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour 




Broland_As a dit:


> je fait comment deja pour aller dans l'interface de ma livebox ?



Jette un oeil par là  => http://assistance.orange.fr/livebox-sagem-interface-de-configuration-872.php#2

et par là  =>  http://assistance.orange.fr/changer-le-canal-wi-fi-de-la-livebox-2-sagem-5489.php




Broland_As a dit:


> je fait comment pour choisir un canal dans iStumble ?


Dans ton cas, iStumble te sert simplement à visualiser les canaux wifi du voisinage.
Regarde dans la colonne Channel, et choisi un canal qui n'est pas ou peu utilisé dans ton environnement, et ensuite utilise le canal pour ta box.


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

ah ok 

donc je le change directement dans ma config de ma livebox

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

mais on quoi ca changer ? (j'aime bien tout savoir ^^)


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2013)

Broland_As a dit:


> ah ok
> 
> donc je le change directement dans ma config de ma livebox



Oui, c'était pourtant clair. 


Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> installe iStumbler, lance-le.
> 
> ...





Broland_As a dit:


> mais on quoi ca changer ? (j'aime bien tout savoir ^^)



Un canal trop utilisé (par le voisinage) peut être une source de problème, par exemple la lenteur de la connexion.


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

d'accord d'accord

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------

Ahhhhhh ca va beaucoup mieux 

Je me suis mis au canal 10 ou y'a personne 
puis j'ai les gens connecte a ma wifi que je connait pas aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

Je suis a 6.07 Réception et a 0,83 d'émission


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2013)

Broland_As a dit:


> puis j'ai les gens connecte a ma wifi que je connait pas aussi


:mouais: T'es sur ?
En principe ce n'est pas possible puisque l'accès en crypté et pour se connecter il faut un MDP.
Comment tu vois ça ?
Si tu es vraiment piraté, ce n'est pas étonnant que ton wifi rame.


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

La video en replay charge super bien 

j'ai que mon Iphone et mon Mac sur ma wifi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------

Oui, parce que ma soeur donne le mots de passe a tout le monde xD 
mais j'ai les changer aussi le mots de passe ^^


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2013)

Broland_As a dit:


> La video en replay charge super bien
> 
> j'ai que mon Iphone et mon Mac sur ma wifi
> 
> ...



Comme je le disais, ce n'est pas étonnant que ton wifi lag. 






 En plus si les "copains" de ta soeur font des conneries à partir de votre Livebox, se sont tes parents (les détenteurs du contrat) qui seront responsables.  :rateau:


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

Non non, c'est moi le responsables parce que c'est moi qui payer l'internet a la maison ^^


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Alooooooors, ça va mieux ? 

L'accès à la Livebox : http://192.168.1.1, ou Livebox.home, et tu mets ça en favori.

Pour voir qui est connecté à ton réseau : 

- soit sur la page d'accueil de la Livebox, en bas : liste des équipements connectés

- soit IPScanner ou LanScan (gratuits sur l'App Store).


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

Oui, super mieux 

Merci beaucoup a vous 2 mes heros <3


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Quand tu auras vérifié que ça marche vraiment bien et de manière durable, pourras-tu STP marquer le sujet comme "résolu" : "Outils de la discussion", au dessus du premier message.

Merci.


----------



## Broland_As (30 Mai 2013)

Ca marche


----------

